# Subclass 489 Visa - Designated Area



## warrenjones (May 8, 2013)

Hoping someone can answer this for me- 

Does anyone know if the Secondary Applicant on a 489 Visa (family Sponsored) has to work in a Designated area or is it only the Primary Applicant.

Example - both of us live on the Gold Coast (a designated area) but the Secondary Applicant is able to work in Brisbane?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

No all dependents must live, work and study in the designated area including children.


----------



## it58_shailesh (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi All

I have got family sponsored visa 489 and sponsored by bro who lives in SA. I checked my VEVO recently and it says that I can work,live and study any designated area of AUS other than Sydney, Newcastle, Wollongong and Brisbane. 

Does it mean that I can work,live or study in metropolitan area like Melbourne, Canberra and Perth? If yes, then it will broaden my opportunity to search jobs as I am searching jobs in Adelaide currently.. 
Please advise.


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

"the key to this visa is the term "REGIONAL AUSTRALIA", which refers to the whole of Australia with the exception of Sydney, Newcastle, the Central Coast, Wollongong, the greater Brisbane area, the Gold Coast, the Melbourne metropolitan area and Perth and surrounding areas."

I found this elsewhere, covering the 489 generally. Does your VEVO say exactly what you wrote above? or does it say this, because there seems quite a difference in area. However, Adelaide looks ok


----------



## it58_shailesh (Sep 17, 2013)

shingle said:


> "the key to this visa is the term "REGIONAL AUSTRALIA", which refers to the whole of Australia with the exception of Sydney, Newcastle, the Central Coast, Wollongong, the greater Brisbane area, the Gold Coast, the Melbourne metropolitan area and Perth and surrounding areas."
> 
> I found this elsewhere, covering the 489 generally. Does your VEVO say exactly what you wrote above? or does it say this, because there seems quite a difference in area. However, Adelaide looks ok


Yes sir, My VEVO says that that I can work,live and study any designated area of AUS other than Sydney, Newcastle, Wollongong and Brisbane. Does it mean I can work in melbourne and perth as it has not been mentioned in my VEVO?..


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

I think it might be better to be absolutely sure by ringing them.
My info was from a general site re the 489- your grant is very specific in not mentioning Melbourne or Perth it seems.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

Sounds to me like the poster needs to stay in NSW or QLD bar the mentioned areas. Though yes phone them to ensure you dont get it wrong and then not fulfil requirements for PR later.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

it58_shailesh said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have got family sponsored visa 489 and sponsored by bro who lives in SA. I checked my VEVO recently and it says that I can work,live and study any designated area of AUS other than Sydney, Newcastle, Wollongong and Brisbane.
> 
> ...


On a 489 through a relative sponsor you can live in Designated Areas which include Melbourne, Canberra and Perth yes. Basically anywhere except Brisbane metropolitan area, Sydney metropolitan area, Newcastle and Wollongong.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> No all dependents must live, work and study in the designated area including children.


hi shel
887 visa requirement for main applicant and secondary applicant is the same except that the secondary applicant does not have to work like the main applicant thats what i saw on the 887 visa requirement page..please correct me if i am wrong..

Thanks Shel


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

If they are eligible to apply from holding a visa other than a 489 yes. If holders of 489 no as they are obligated to live and work in regional Australia on that visa.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-489/


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

This thread was not about 887 its about 489, seperate visas with their own obligations and qualifying conditions. 

If on a 489 all holders must live and work regional regardless of the qualifying conditions for the 887.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> If they are eligible to apply from holding a visa other than a 489 yes. If holders of 489 no as they are obligated to live and work in regional Australia on that visa.
> 
> Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)


sorry to ask this on this thread..
can i claim points for 3 years australian study completed 3 years ago??

Please help


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

_shel said:


> This thread was not about 887 its about 489, seperate visas with their own obligations and qualifying conditions.
> 
> If on a 489 all holders must live and work regional regardless of the qualifying conditions for the 887.


Dear shel

Do 489 SP visa holders need to live in their sponsoring region?(orana nsw)

plz share Comments on above topic

thanks


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

Why do you think they are willing to sponsor someone from that particular region??


----------



## nep12 (Feb 15, 2013)

it58_shailesh said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have got family sponsored visa 489 and sponsored by bro who lives in SA. I checked my VEVO recently and it says that I can work,live and study any designated area of AUS other than Sydney, Newcastle, Wollongong and Brisbane.
> 
> ...


----------

